# has anyone got a bfp with iui and clomid?



## mommygirl10 (Oct 25, 2008)

hi, i am only taking clomid for this my first iui (100mg).  i feel as though i have zero chance of getting a pregnancy out of this as everyone else seems to be doing injectibles?  please could you let me know if any of you got a bfp whilst doing iui and clomid (was supposed to take gonal f but long story as to why not)
thank again


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello hun!

Don't worry it can be done - had two BFP's with clomid and IUI and i only had one follie on the last one - she's getting to sleep upstairs as I type!

It can and will happen - keep +ve and have faith in it hun!

Good luck and hope to see you on the IUI BFP thread real soon.

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

IUI with clomid worked first time for. My twins are two next week!
Sam x


----------



## Lyndilou69 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi there

Normally a Doc will start you off with chlomid and IUI. Your Doc needs to see how you respond. He is collecting info on you all the time. Your chlomid and IUI may work or it may need adjusting next time. Remember, by taking these drugs there is a chance that you may get 3 or 4 eggs which may fertilise so they need to be conservative. My first IUI (with injections) worked 4 years ago for my son and I've just complete 5 IUI's with chlomid x 2, then chlomid (50mg) and injections. The 5th one worked. Someone gave me a great piece of advise on a message board when I was about to give up on IUI no.3 and move to IVF. She told me I'd been very, very lucky the first time round and that on average it takes 3, 4 or 5 goes to work (all things being equal) and so I should have a bit of patience. I printed out this message and kept it in my wallet and referred to it when I was about to quit!! Boy was that a good piece of advise as I am now 5 weeks pregnant. I only had 1 egg on my last round of IUI.

IUI works for a lot of people. My Doc actually told me that a lot of people do not give it a chance and give up after 2 or 3 and move onto IVF. I'm glad I stuck it out, I would have done up to 6 tries. 

Good luck with everything.


----------



## sjane1 (Nov 12, 2008)

congrats on your pregnancy - I am hoping to be lucky but not counting my chickens as this is our first IUI, we test on 27th and am expeiencing all sorts of emotions and aches - getting in a bit of a pickle sometimes (Which I am sure you can relate to!)

all the best with eveything hun

xx


----------



## sjane1 (Nov 12, 2008)

my apologies that the last post was meant for  Lyndilou.  

Being new to to IUI is bad enough but trying to find my way around this site is a nightmare too - how are you finding it all it being your first time as well mommygirl.  How far are you through the cycle?

xxxxx


----------

